# Happy 20th Birthday to Charlie Root



## DutchDaemon (Jun 19, 2013)

Pic courtesy of the Hungarian BSD Association


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2013)

20 years already. Man, time flies when you're having fun.

Happy birthday!


----------



## zspider (Jun 19, 2013)

"Doesn't time fly when you're enjoying yourself?"


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 19, 2013)

According to http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=1 FreeBSD celebrates his 20 years old.

Happy birthday!

P.S. Who likes the daemonette?


----------



## fonz (Jun 19, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Who likes the daemonette?


Anyone except jealous girls, I suppose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[size=-1](emoticon stolen borrowed from a skydiving forum)[/size]


----------



## fonz (Jun 19, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> 20 years already.


Come to think of it: I checked back when I first got started with FreeBSD. It must have been 1999 (3.2-RELEASE I think it was, checked out purely out of curiosity but I hardly every looked back at Linux since then), so I've been using it for 14 years. Maybe next year I'll throw a party.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 19, 2013)

Happy birthday!

May you live a 1,000 more years!

May you power all machines in the galaxy and beyond!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> Come to think of it: I checked back when I first got started with FreeBSD. It must have been 1999 (3.2-RELEASE I think it was, checked out purely out of curiosity but I hardly every looked back at Linux since then), so I've been using it for 14 years.


Yep, I think I started using FreeBSD around that same time, somewhere along the first 3.x versions. I do remember trying a 2.x some time before that. After a day of building I managed to get a working X on it (XFree86 it was back then). But that was just an experiment, it didn't last very long.


----------



## jlaskoski (Jun 20, 2013)

Yesterday we celebrated the 20 years of the project in relation to what exactly? First snapshot? Date of 'foundation' of the project?

I ask this because the official Handbook has only the genesis of FreeBSD occurred in early 1993 - but does not stipulate a specific date (day and month)!


----------



## bkouhi (Jun 20, 2013)

I found the answer here: (Source) (Direct link)

Happy birthday FreeBSD!


----------



## jlaskoski (Jun 21, 2013)

bkouhi said:
			
		

> I found the answer here: (Source) (Direct link)



Ok... celebrate 20 years of the choice of the name FreeBSD!


----------



## WizGeeky (Jun 23, 2013)

I still remember my first experience with FreeBSD - I was used to Linux and was skeptical... Such a young fool I was back then.


----------

